# Santa Ana HS Carshow and Hopping Contest 3/22/09



## Tripp53 (Sep 12, 2008)

COME OUT FOR A FUN-FILLED FAMILY DAY AT SANTA ANA HS FOR A LOWRIDER AND BIKE CARSHOW, HYDRAULIC AND AIR-BAG HOPPING COMPETITION. ALL PARTICIPANTS MUST HIT THEIR OWN SWITCHES. 

FOOD VENDORS AND VENDORS OF ALL TYPES ARE ENCOURAGED TO CALL 
TRIPP OR JOE AT BRISTOL SOUND 714/557-3293. 

MORE INFO TO FOLLOW IN A FLYER. TROPHY'S AND CASH PRIZES WILL BE AWARDED. PROCEEDS WILL GO TO SAHS ATHLETIC DEPT AND SOUTHWEST COMMUNITY CENTER TO FEED THE LESS FORTUNATE.

ROLL-IN TIME - 5AM.

BIG TRIPP SAID IT......IT SHALL BE DONE!! :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tripp53_@Jan 19 2009, 09:41 AM~12748446
> *COME OUT FOR A FUN-FILLED FAMILY DAY AT SANTA ANA HS FOR A LOWRIDER AND BIKE CARSHOW, HYDRAULIC AND AIR-BAG HOPPING COMPETITION. ALL PARTICIPANTS MUST HIT
> THEIR OWN SWITCHES.
> FOOD VENDORS AND VENDORS OF ALL TYPES ARE ENCOURAGED TO CALL
> ...


is that the big al law u was talking bout :0


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

LATIN LIFE IS THERE TO SUPPORT


----------



## zeb68impala (Jan 16, 2009)

I'ILL BE THERE TOO SHOW MY RIDE.


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

WHAT ARE THE CATOGORIES? FOR THIS SHOW


----------



## Tripp53 (Sep 12, 2008)

REAL RYDERS HIT THEIR OWN SWITCHES......QUOTE, UNQUOTE!!  

CATEGORIES FOR THE SANTA ANA HS CAR AND BIKE SHOW ON 3/22/09 WILL BE: 

CARS AND TRUCKS
30's, 40's, 50's, 60's - Original, Mild, Custom - 1st, 2nd and 3rd prizes
70's, 80's - Street, Mild, Full - 1st, 2nd and 3rd prizes
SUV - Street, Mild, Full - 1st, 2nd and 3rd prizes
Euro/Sport - Street, Mild, Full - 1st and 2nd prizes
Luxury - Street, Mild, Full - 1st, 2nd and 3rd prizes
Truck - Street, Mild, Full - 1st, 2nd and 3rd prizes

Trikes - Street, Mild, Full - 1st, 2nd and 3rd prizes
Bikes 16" - Original, Street, Full - 1st, 2nd and 3rd prizes
Bikes 20" - Original, Street, Mild, Full - 1st, 2nd and 3rd prizes

**NO STOCK TIRES ON VEHICLES WITH HYDRAULICS OR AIR-BAGS IN HOPPING 
COMPETITION!!!!**

MORE INFO WILL BE POSTED, SOON.


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

Big Al u better start practicing.. n i aint lying... im just keeping it 100....


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mister x, Tripp53
wut up g it was cool checking out your burb at bristol burger this past sunday


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Tripp53 (Sep 12, 2008)

AIN'T NOTHIN' POPPIN' IF YOUR LOW-LOW AIN'T HOPPIN'!!

LOOKING FOR MORE COMPETITION IN THE HOPPING CONTEST AT SAHS ON 3/22/09. LET ME SEE YOU HIT THE SWITCH!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tripp53 (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 21 2009, 03:34 PM~12773557
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mister x, Datz wassup! Bring some of them low-low's and bombs with you to the carshow. Let's put Santa Ana back on the map!!  </span></span>*


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

herencia ---o c----- will be hosting the show on march 22 at santa ana :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

YOU NO WILL BE THERE  :biggrin: 
















*AND DON'T TRIP MY DAD KNOWS HOW TO HIT HIS OWN SWITCH *  :biggrin:


----------



## Tripp53 (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 19 2009, 12:29 PM~12749249
> *is that the big al law u was talking bout :0
> *


Yessir!! This is the same show that he announced as cancelled.....but it'z on and poppin'!! YA HEARD ME? :biggrin:


----------



## Tripp53 (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Jan 22 2009, 05:03 PM~12784964
> *YOU NO WILL BE THERE   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tripp53 (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Jan 19 2009, 05:54 PM~12751957
> *LATIN LIFE IS THERE TO SUPPORT
> *


THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT!! SEE YOU THERE.


----------



## Tripp53 (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zeb68impala_@Jan 20 2009, 05:27 PM~12763737
> *I'ILL BE THERE TOO SHOW MY RIDE.
> *


THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT.....WE LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING YOU THERE.


----------



## Tripp53 (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Jan 22 2009, 02:38 PM~12783618
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Tripp53 (Sep 12, 2008)

ADD'L INFO FOR THE CARSHOW-HOPPING COMPETITION AT SAHS ON MARCH 22ND:

<span style=\'color:red\'>_ PUBLIC ENTRY IS FREE!!_
(HELP SUPPORT OUR FOOD AND MERCHANDISE VENDORS)

CARS AND TRUCKS - $25
BIKES AND TRIKES - $10

ROLL-IN TIME: 5AM

**WILL POST MORE INFO AS I RECEIVE IT** :biggrin: </span>


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

Would it be cool if I rolled out? Thinkin' about it! :biggrin:


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@Jan 22 2009, 10:45 PM~12789640
> *Would it be cool if I rolled out? Thinkin' about it! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WOW


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@Jan 22 2009, 10:45 PM~12789640
> *Would it be cool if I rolled out? Thinkin' about it! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
NOW THATS NICE!!!


----------



## 1SNOOPY (Apr 12, 2007)

SHOT CALLERS B.C WILL DEFINITELY ROLL UP TO THIS ONE........


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Jan 23 2009, 02:33 PM~12793823
> *SHOT CALLERS B.C WILL DEFINITELY ROLL UP TO THIS ONE........
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

calling out all hoppers oc, la , sd ,and ie


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Jan 23 2009, 06:58 PM~12796308
> *calling out all hoppers oc, la , sd ,and ie
> *


the hop is on [SIZE=14 this will be the last one at santa ana high school until one year they are going to remodel the place :tears: so get ready


----------



## Tripp53 (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@Jan 22 2009, 11:45 PM~12789640
> *Would it be cool if I rolled out? Thinkin' about it! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tripp53 (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Jan 22 2009, 02:32 PM~12783592
> *  herencia ---o c----- will be hosting  the show on march 22 at santa ana :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


DATZ RIGHT!! BOW DOWN!! PROPS FOR HOSTING DA SHOW. :biggrin:


----------



## Tripp53 (Sep 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jan 19 2009, 01:06 PM~12749513
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x56/MAC...213a4211789.jpg


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@Jan 22 2009, 10:45 PM~12789640
> *Would it be cool if I rolled out? Thinkin' about it! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


22's??? or 20's?? lol

SHIT...ILL ROLL MINE OUT TOO THEN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

and dont forget about the bikes  :0


----------



## PeDrOzA_53 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 24 2009, 10:19 PM~12806677
> *22's??? or 20's?? lol
> 
> SHIT...ILL ROLL MINE OUT TOO THEN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :0  :0  :0  :0
> ...



THEM 22's RIGHT THERRRR!!!! LOL..


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 24 2009, 10:19 PM~12806677
> *22's??? or 20's?? lol
> 
> SHIT...ILL ROLL MINE OUT TOO THEN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :0  :0  :0  :0
> ...


19s


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 24 2009, 10:19 PM~12806677
> *22's??? or 20's?? lol
> 
> SHIT...ILL ROLL MINE OUT TOO THEN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :0  :0  :0  :0
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
*HOW DO YOU DO IT!!!!!!!*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Jan 26 2009, 08:40 AM~12817300
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> HOW DO YOU DO IT!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Jan 22 2009, 06:03 PM~12784964
> *YOU NO WILL BE THERE   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hey way you are going to like the flyer


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Jan 26 2009, 06:47 PM~12821361
> *hey way you are going to like the flyer
> *


well post it up way


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Jan 26 2009, 07:29 PM~12821775
> *well post it up way
> *


im waiting for the final :biggrin: its chill thou


----------



## PeDrOzA_53 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Jan 26 2009, 04:47 PM~12821361
> *hey way you are going to like the flyer
> *



A WAY A WAY...!!!LOL!!

WHERES THE FLYER???? :biggrin:


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

tone loc west up wit it?


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Jan 27 2009, 02:28 PM~12830208
> *tone loc west up wit it?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Jan 28 2009, 10:30 AM~12835783
> *:thumbsup:
> *


maaaaa ***** tone the king of O.C.


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## ray1313 (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by estrada714_@Jan 29 2009, 10:34 AM~12848334
> *:thumbsup:
> *


cebo!!!!!


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

k paso yea


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

ya ni ablan hotos


----------



## Tripp53 (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## Tripp53 (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PeDrOzA_53_@Jan 27 2009, 11:09 AM~12828893
> *A WAY A WAY...!!!LOL!!
> 
> WHERES THE FLYER???? :biggrin:
> *


If you have any questions, call.


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tripp53_@Jan 29 2009, 01:19 PM~12849303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its here if there are any venders call me 7145573293 ask for joe


----------



## 1SNOOPY (Apr 12, 2007)

TOY DRIVE  NO 12" CATEGORY FOR BIKES???


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Jan 30 2009, 01:57 AM~12856681
> *TOY DRIVE  NO 12" CATEGORY FOR BIKES???
> *


X2


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Jan 30 2009, 02:57 AM~12856681
> *TOY DRIVE  NO 12" CATEGORY FOR BIKES???
> *


ya because last we did not have that 12'' bike but if i get enough pre reg in and i see 12'' bikes we will have the category as for the toy drive some people want bring a toy for needy kids out there


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Jan 30 2009, 03:10 AM~12856704
> *X2
> *


x2


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Jan 26 2009, 04:47 PM~12821361
> *hey way you are going to like the flyer
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Jan 28 2009, 09:23 AM~12836344
> *maaaaa *****  tone the king of O.C.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 1badassregal (Jan 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Jan 19 2009, 01:06 PM~12749513
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


nice ride homie rep the 714


----------



## 1badassregal (Jan 15, 2009)

is big al gonna biring out the elco yal don't want that :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1badassregal_@Jan 31 2009, 06:01 PM~12869114
> *is big al gonna biring out the elco yal don't want that :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


its open to all  who can handel it :biggrin:


----------



## Tripp53 (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1badassregal_@Jan 31 2009, 05:01 PM~12869114
> *is big al gonna biring out the elco yal don't want that :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


He's more than welcome, if he can hit his own switch and stop being a cheerleader.


----------



## Tripp53 (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Jan 30 2009, 01:57 AM~12856681
> *TOY DRIVE  NO 12" CATEGORY FOR BIKES???
> *


WILL HIT YOU BACK ON THAT OR YOU CAN CALL BRISTOL SOUND FOR MORE INFO.


----------



## 1SNOOPY (Apr 12, 2007)

COOL BRO CANT WAIT FOR THIS ONE N FUK IT HOMIES WHY NOT BRING A TOY FOR THA LIL ONES.......


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Feb 1 2009, 12:51 AM~12871993
> *COOL BRO CANT WAIT FOR THIS ONE N FUK IT HOMIES WHY NOT BRING A TOY FOR THA LIL ONES.......
> *


 :thumbsup: cool see you there


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

calling out all hoppers OC,LA , IE , AND SD WHERE U GUYS AT...................


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

*;;;;;;;;;;;IF U [[ CAIN'T[[ READ IT U CAIN'T WRITE IT;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;I GOT UR CHEER LEADER BOY;;;;;;;;;;;;;*


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Feb 1 2009, 03:41 PM~12875178
> *calling out all hoppers OC,LA , IE , AND SD WHERE U GUYS AT...................
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Feb 1 2009, 03:41 PM~12875178
> *calling out all hoppers OC,LA , IE , AND SD WHERE U GUYS AT...................
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

way to go OC :thumbsup:


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Feb 2 2009, 10:39 AM~12881089
> *:thumbsup:
> *


that certified 63 is hot. :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Feb 2 2009, 04:15 PM~12885137
> *that certified 63 is hot. :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


is that you bear


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Feb 2 2009, 06:17 PM~12885143
> *is that you bear
> *


 :yes:


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Feb 2 2009, 04:19 PM~12885164
> *:yes:
> *


 :wave: :wave: whats good you going to make it out here...


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Feb 2 2009, 06:22 PM~12885184
> *:wave:  :wave: whats good you going to make it out here...
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Feb 2 2009, 04:24 PM~12885206
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :0 :0 dam thats coo hows the 63 going you going have it out that day :cheesy:


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Feb 2 2009, 06:26 PM~12885227
> *:0  :0 dam thats coo hows the 63 going you going have it out that day  :cheesy:
> *


im driving down on freeway and im not getting stuck. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Feb 2 2009, 04:28 PM~12885247
> *im driving down on freeway and im not getting stuck. :0  :cheesy:
> *


thats coo! see you out here doggy


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Feb 2 2009, 06:30 PM~12885262
> *thats coo! see you out here doggy
> *


yep


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Feb 2 2009, 06:32 PM~12885280
> *yep
> *


----------



## Tripp53 (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 1 2009, 09:01 PM~12877670
> *;;;;;;;;;;;IF U [[  CAIN'T[[  READ IT U CAIN'T WRITE IT;;;;BIG  AL SAID IT;;I GOT UR CHEER LEADER BOY;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> *


*
<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>

WRITE A BOOK ON "HOW TO HIT THE SWITCH". MY BAD!! YOU CAN'T!!!!!! </span>[/i] :0 :0 :0  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Jan 29 2009, 11:46 AM~12849066
> *ya ni ablan hotos
> *


GET USE TO IT BROOOOOOOOOOOO! :biggrin: LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Feb 2 2009, 07:45 PM~12887681
> *GET USE TO IT BROOOOOOOOOOOO!  :biggrin: LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


VERDA QUE SI LOCK IT UP PRIMO


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;if i wrote a book it wouldn't help u;;; u no what i mean;;;;pull up or shut up;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;I SEE U DA ONE CHEEL LEADING;;SETTING ON THE SIDE WHILE THEY WRITE FOR U;;DO IT UR SELF :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 3 2009, 10:57 AM~12892525
> *;;;;;;;;;;if i  wrote a book it wouldn't help u;;; u no what i mean;;;;pull up or shut up;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;I SEE U DA ONE  CHEEL LEADING;;SETTING ON THE SIDE WHILE THEY WRITE FOR U;;DO IT UR SELF :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :wow: wow does that mean we are going to have a bad ass hop at the show we need to all just get along like the king said :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

all i am saying joe;; there is no need to call names;;u no what i mean;;if some one dosen't have a hopper don't hate;;;it is what it is;;;;;and if u cain't pull up on da elco don't hate;;cause my elco is working and doing what it got to do;;;kool aid in da house;;;and you all no it;;;cain't nothing in santa and fade da elco;;;don't worry about da switch man;;just beat the car;;got that;;


----------



## Tripp53 (Sep 12, 2008)

YOU TRIED TO CANCEL THE CARSHOW FROM YOUR PAGE. AIN'T NOBODY HATIN' ON DA ELCO OR ANY OTHER HOPPER....WE ALL HITTIN' OUR OWN SWITCHES. DON'T TAKE IT PERSONAL. END OF DISCUSSION.


----------



## 1badassregal (Jan 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tripp53_@Jan 31 2009, 10:43 PM~12871431
> *WILL HIT YOU BACK ON THAT OR YOU CAN CALL BRISTOL SOUND FOR MORE INFO.
> *


well we shall c then cuzz i didn't dont' recall any body stepping up to the plate at centinal park for their barbque they threw well any wasy seeing is beleveing wait for that day but to me it sounds more like hateraid


----------



## 1badassregal (Jan 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tripp53_@Feb 3 2009, 04:04 PM~12895605
> *YOU TRIED TO CANCEL THE CARSHOW FROM YOUR PAGE. AIN'T NOBODY HATIN' ON DA ELCO OR ANY OTHER HOPPER....WE ALL HITTIN' OUR OWN SWITCHES. DON'T TAKE IT PERSONAL. END OF DISCUSSION.
> *



oh just trust it never personal it's the biz just like the cheerleader thing so will end on that note


----------



## 1badassregal (Jan 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Jan 31 2009, 06:16 PM~12869454
> *its open to all    who can handel  it  :biggrin:
> *



yes that is true so we shall c when that day comes but lets hope theirs no situations like last year in the hop contest


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

THOOSE THAT R GOING TO HOP THEN HOP ,THOOSE SHOWING THEIR CAR ,TRUCK ,S U V THEN PARK N SSSHHHHHHHHHH..... HOPPERS R WAY DIFFRENT FROM SHOW CAR , IT DOESNT MATTER WHOS ON THA SWITCH ........... AS LONG AS WE THROW A GOOD SHOW FOR THE KIDS .....


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 3 2009, 04:09 PM~12895114
> *all  i am saying joe;;  there is no need to call names;;u no what i mean;;if some one dosen't have a hopper don't hate;;;it is what it is;;;;;and if u cain't pull up on da elco don't hate;;cause my elco is working and doing what it got to do;;;kool aid in da house;;;and you all no it;;;cain't nothing in santa and fade da elco;;;don't worry about da switch man;;just beat the car;;got that;;
> *


:dunno: dont be a hatter if you want to hop come to the show the only thing that i and others , where conntacted about the hop and they said it is not fair for a guy to build a hopper but cant hit the swicthes ,now i dont mean to give no disrespect to any one about this matter , you and anyone out there can come and pay a guy to hit your switches, it is difrent when a guy builds his own and hits his own switches dont get mad at the player get mad at the game :angry: and you know what tell every one, big joe said it ---------------  but your still my boy al just calm down .


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Feb 3 2009, 09:20 PM~12898343
> *THOOSE THAT R GOING TO HOP THEN HOP ,THOOSE SHOWING THEIR CAR ,TRUCK ,S U V THEN PARK N SSSHHHHHHHHHH..... HOPPERS R WAY DIFFRENT FROM SHOW CAR , IT DOESNT MATTER WHOS ON THA SWITCH ........... AS LONG AS WE THROW A GOOD SHOW FOR THE KIDS .....
> *


 thats right big dog plus we are trying to get some toys for the kids who come there with there parrents


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1badassregal_@Feb 3 2009, 08:10 PM~12897400
> *yes that is true so we shall c when that day comes but lets hope theirs no situations like last year in the hop contest
> *


  thanks dog i will see you there


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

*;;;;heyJOE I AIN'T MAD AT NO BODY;;;HOPE UR SHOW GOES WELL;;;TAKE CARE;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;     AND I DON'T HATE THE GAM \E NOR THE PLAYERS;;IT IS WHAT IT IS;;;AND WE ALL NO THAT;;;;;
QUOTE(1961rag @ Feb 3 2009, 09:20 PM) 
THOOSE THAT R GOING TO HOP THEN HOP ,THOOSE SHOWING THEIR CAR ,TRUCK ,S U V THEN PARK N SSSHHHHHHHHHH..... HOPPERS R WAY DIFFRENT FROM SHOW CAR , IT DOESNT MATTER WHOS ON THA SWITCH ........... AS LONG AS WE THROW A GOOD SHOW FOR THE KIDS .....*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

*;;;;;;HEY DUDE;;JUST REMEMBER WE FREINDS FOR LIFE;;AIN'T NO SHOW WORTH;; PISSING US OFF;;GOD BE WITH U TRIPP;;;HOPE U THE BEST MAN;;;;;;*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

t t t for all the hommies


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 3 2009, 02:09 PM~12895114
> *all  i am saying joe;;  there is no need to call names;;u no what i mean;;if some one dosen't have a hopper don't hate;;;it is what it is;;;;;and if u cain't pull up on da elco don't hate;;cause my elco is working and doing what it got to do;;;kool aid in da house;;;and you all no it;;;cain't nothing in santa and fade da elco;;;don't worry about da switch man;;just beat the car;;got that;;
> *


ur about 1 year behind al and the boogey man been served u but props to ur elco homie


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Tripp53 (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 3 2009, 09:38 PM~12899528
> *;;;;;;HEY DUDE;;JUST REMEMBER WE FREINDS FOR LIFE;;AIN'T NO SHOW WORTH;; PISSING US OFF;;GOD BE WITH U TRIPP;;;HOPE U THE BEST MAN;;;;;;
> *


*
REAL TALK!! SQUABBLE SQUASHED........BEEN FRIENDS A LONG TIME. NOW LET'S DO WHAT WE CAN FOR OUR COMMUNITY. LOWRIDERS FOR LIFE! ONE!  :biggrin:*


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Feb 5 2009, 05:40 PM~12917708
> *:biggrin:
> *


 whats up fool your pops came down here and picked up some flyers :wave: and damn is he ready or what :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

t :0 t :cheesy: t :biggrin:


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Feb 5 2009, 06:22 PM~12919293
> *whats up fool your pops came down here and picked up some flyers :wave:  and damn is he ready or what  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 LOL! YEAH HE IS  :biggrin:


----------



## PeDrOzA_53 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol+Feb 5 2009, 06:22 PM~12919293-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HE STAYS READY!!! :0  :0 :cheesy:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by PeDrOzA_53_@Feb 6 2009, 03:27 PM~12927615
> *HE STAYS READY!!! :0    :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: lol


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Feb 3 2009, 08:46 PM~12898721
> *thats right big dog plus we are trying to get some toys for the kids who come there with there parrents
> *



alright I get toy


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Feb 6 2009, 07:36 PM~12930030
> *alright I get toy
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

joe how many shows have you thrown


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Feb 7 2009, 02:24 PM~12935182
> *joe how many shows have you thrown
> *


this will be my 6th why do you ask :wave:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

oh really that's awesome....REASON:just curiosity and the fact that I have seen a few shows that you've thrown


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Feb 8 2009, 03:18 PM~12942265
> *oh really that's awesome....REASON:just curiosity and the fact that I have seen a few shows that you've thrown
> *


AND MORE TO COME


----------



## dippin62 (Dec 2, 2008)

LA MAJESTICS WILL BE THEIR DEEP :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dippin62_@Feb 9 2009, 12:46 AM~12948027
> *LA MAJESTICS WILL BE THEIR DEEP :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks hommie for all your support


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

Way of Life OC will be there


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Feb 9 2009, 12:37 PM~12951111
> *Way of Life OC will be there
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

TO THE TOP ---------------------- :wave:


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

para todo los naranjeros...ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

"All participants must hit their own switches" 
i love that! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dippin62 (Dec 2, 2008)

LA MAJESTICS WILL BE THLOOKING FORWARD TO A GOOD SHOW


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 10 2009, 08:56 PM~12967548
> *"All participants must hit their own switches"
> i love that!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dippin62_@Feb 10 2009, 10:25 PM~12968075
> *LA MAJESTICS WILL BE THLOOKING FORWARD TO A GOOD SHOW
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 10 2009, 09:56 PM~12967548
> *"All participants must hit their own switches"
> i love that!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *










:thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

Sunday March 22, 2009


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:0


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:0 t :biggrin: t  t


----------



## Tripp53 (Sep 12, 2008)

*DUE TO AN OVERWHELMING RESPONSE TO THE SAHS CARSHOW AND HOPPING CONTEST, PRE-REGISTRATION APPLICANTS ARE BEING ENCOURAGED TO SUBMIT THEIR APPLICATIONS AS SOON AS POSSIBLE. THIS SUGGESTION IS FOR THE CARCLUBS WITH SEVERAL MEMBERS PARTICIPATING TO RESERVE YOUR POSITION IN THE SHOW.*


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tripp53_@Feb 13 2009, 12:03 AM~12989964
> *DUE TO AN OVERWHELMING RESPONSE TO THE SAHS CARSHOW AND HOPPING CONTEST, PRE-REGISTRATION APPLICANTS ARE BEING ENCOURAGED TO SUBMIT THEIR APPLICATIONS AS SOON AS POSSIBLE. THIS SUGGESTION IS  FOR THE CARCLUBS WITH SEVERAL MEMBERS PARTICIPATING TO RESERVE YOUR POSITION IN THE SHOW.
> *


 :yes: bump it up


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

like Funk Deluxe once said...Take It To The Top


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## KreWx8 (Mar 16, 2008)

sounds like a good show


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KreWx8_@Feb 14 2009, 10:12 AM~13001271
> *sounds like a good show
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

what time would the hopping commence?


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Feb 13 2009, 06:25 PM~12997483
> *like Funk Deluxe once said...Take It To The Top
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Feb 14 2009, 07:34 PM~13004637
> *:cheesy:
> *


t t t


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tripp53_@Feb 12 2009, 10:03 PM~12989964
> *DUE TO AN OVERWHELMING RESPONSE TO THE SAHS CARSHOW AND HOPPING CONTEST, PRE-REGISTRATION APPLICANTS ARE BEING ENCOURAGED TO SUBMIT THEIR APPLICATIONS AS SOON AS POSSIBLE. THIS SUGGESTION IS  FOR THE CARCLUBS WITH SEVERAL MEMBERS PARTICIPATING TO RESERVE YOUR POSITION IN THE SHOW.
> *


WHAT IS PAY OUT FOR HOP ?


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Feb 15 2009, 04:09 PM~13010386
> *WHAT IS PAY OUT FOR HOP ?
> *


IT DEPENDS HOW MANY SHOW UP FOR THE CHALLENGE :0 200 TO 700 ONCE ALL THE PRE REG ARE ENTERED WE WILL KNOW MORE


----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Feb 14 2009, 06:34 PM~13004637
> *:cheesy:
> *



you know thats a good jam


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Feb 15 2009, 11:11 PM~13014856
> *you know thats a good jam
> *


The Sylvers - Take It To The Top
Funk DeLuxe - Take It To The Top
Kool & The Gang - Take It To The Top
DeBarge - Take It To The Top
Merge - Take It To The Top


----------



## PeDrOzA_53 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Feb 16 2009, 10:30 AM~13017035
> *The Sylvers - Take It To The Top
> Funk DeLuxe - Take It To The Top
> Kool & The Gang - Take It To The Top
> ...



:0 :0 :0 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Feb 16 2009, 12:30 PM~13017035
> *The Sylvers - Take It To The Top
> Funk DeLuxe - Take It To The Top
> Kool & The Gang - Take It To The Top
> ...


 :0 ttt :biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

YOU KNOW WE GOTS TO BE AT THIS SHOW :nicoderm: SANTANA CAR/BIKE :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 16 2009, 08:36 PM~13023830
> *YOU KNOW WE GOTS TO BE AT THIS SHOW :nicoderm: SANTANA CAR/BIKE :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh: MEANS THIERS GONNA BE SUM BADASS COVERAGE FOR SURE :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 16 2009, 09:20 PM~13024542
> *:uh: MEANS THIERS GONNA BE SUM BADASS COVERAGE FOR SURE :thumbsup:
> *


:yes: for sure


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Feb 16 2009, 11:30 AM~13017035
> *The Sylvers - Take It To The Top
> Funk DeLuxe - Take It To The Top
> Kool & The Gang - Take It To The Top
> ...



that's whats up


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

:thumbsup: TTMFT


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Feb 17 2009, 11:13 AM~13028355
> *:thumbsup: TTMFT
> *



once more 
T









T







T


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm: TTMFT


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 16 2009, 11:20 PM~13024542
> *:uh: MEANS THIERS GONNA BE SUM BADASS COVERAGE FOR SURE :thumbsup:
> *


thanks hommie, it was good meeting you dog i had a meetting with the district about the other show we talked about and it looks good so far


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Feb 18 2009, 10:31 AM~13038939
> *thanks hommie, it was good meeting you dog i had a meetting with the district about the other show we talked about and it looks good  so far
> *


good to know for OC


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Feb 18 2009, 10:31 AM~13038939
> *thanks hommie, it was good meeting you dog i had a meetting with the district about the other show we talked about and it looks good  so far
> *


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:biggrin: S.A.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

TTT


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 18 2009, 09:41 PM~13044570
> *:biggrin:  S.A.
> *


----------



## Da SiX (Mar 21, 2006)

I come from France and I will be there to enjoy the show


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Da SiX_@Feb 19 2009, 12:53 PM~13049998
> *I come from France and I will be there to enjoy the show
> *


 thanks man for comming down you might see something you to take back to france


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Show benefits Santa Ana High School and local c.s... Good cause! Bump :biggrin:
Support SAUSD really gettin hit hard by cuts this year


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Feb 19 2009, 10:23 PM~13055182
> *
> *


 :biggrin: lol


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 19 2009, 10:59 PM~13055588
> *Show benefits Santa Ana High School and local c.s... Good cause! Bump  :biggrin:
> Support SAUSD really gettin hit hard by cuts this year
> *


 :wave:


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Da SiX_@Feb 19 2009, 11:53 AM~13049998
> *I come from France and I will be there to enjoy the show
> *



woww!!! :0


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 20 2009, 09:05 PM~13064203
> *:wave:
> *


next month dog get ready


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;so joe whats going down?;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;support all the low riders;;;;;;;;;;my hats off to u joe;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;post ut hop rules in large print..people want 2 no;;thanks


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 20 2009, 09:41 PM~13064519
> *;post ut hop rules in large print..people want 2 no;;thanks
> *


pretty much same as other shows , three make a class ,single str 35'' lock ups shocks not necessary no more then 10 batts double str 48" lock ups no more then 14 batts, radical almost any thing juss make em look good  both single n double most have bumpers, more like a complete car or truck i know the rules on the flyer r different but we gots to b kind and real on whats out there this ain't no lrm mag show


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

*T
T
T
:biggrin: *


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: O*C 68, *joe bristol*
:wave:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Feb 20 2009, 08:18 PM~13064303
> *next month dog get ready
> *


NO SHIT,MAR 1,AZ LRM SHO,COUPLE OF WEEKS ,SANTA ANA HIGH hno: .....BUT WE'LL BE READY


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 20 2009, 09:35 PM~13064477
> *;;;;;;;;;;so joe whats going down?;;;;;;;;;;;;
> 
> 
> ...


its all cool they had the dubshow for march 21 i guess they changed it dont matter dog dub shows come and go i will always be here


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Feb 21 2009, 11:51 AM~13068443
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: O*C 68, joe bristol
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: whats up dog


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

To The Top


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

t :0 t  t :biggrin:


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site
good luck

Old Memories


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Feb 22 2009, 08:25 PM~13079616
> *posted on our site
> good luck
> 
> ...


 :yes: thanks hommie


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT :nicoderm:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

All OC :biggrin:


----------



## rbjazzjoint (Mar 24, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rbjazzjoint (Mar 24, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

let's reach the top


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

to the oc uffin: uffin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Feb 24 2009, 09:56 PM~13103074
> *to the oc uffin:  uffin:
> *


what up dog havent heard from you


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

hey joe i need 2 brang da 10's in for 12;'s;ok


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ReplyReply All Move...saved
Flag this messageLowrider Magazine JapanTuesday, February 24, 2009 4:23 PM
From: "Remy K" <[email protected]>Add sender to Contacts To: [email protected]i, Joe. This is Remy from Lowrider Magazine Japan. We will ask you for little help to photoshoot. It depends on how good the pic is but LRMJP is considering to put it on beginning of magazine. When we take pics, we can't have audience over the car. Seems like hopping is one of the main event and we deffinitely need to take nice pics of hopping. Like you said, if you can bring those car club banners(remember we talked on the phone?), it'll help a lot. Is there any other main event than hopping? like girls show or famous ppl show up etc. Does a lot of Harley Lowriders show up also? What time is hopping start? If you have any schedules, let me know.
We have to walk around and taking pics so we don't need any booth but maybe a couple of chairs will help
When you promote any event, let me know a.s.a.p. We may come photoshoot.
Thanx,

Remy
LRMJP editor/asst.photographer
213-705-7030

           :coo  lowrider japan will be at the show


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

looks like we have made plans to be there  :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Feb 25 2009, 09:46 AM~13107458
> *ReplyReply All                  Move...saved
> Flag this messageLowrider Magazine JapanTuesday, February 24, 2009 4:23 PM
> From: "Remy K" <[email protected]>Add sender to Contacts To: [email protected]i, Joe. This is Remy from Lowrider Magazine Japan. We will ask you for little help to photoshoot. It depends on how good the pic is but LRMJP is considering to put it on beginning of magazine. When we take pics, we can't have audience over the car. Seems like hopping is one of the main event and we deffinitely need to take nice pics of hopping. Like you said, if you can bring those car club banners(remember we talked on the phone?), it'll help a lot. Is there any other main event than hopping? like girls show or famous ppl show up etc. Does a lot of Harley Lowriders show up also? What time is hopping start? If you have any schedules, let me know.
> ...




wow this is going to get REAL good


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wassup Big Al. This is Remy, I interview you at the Funkmaster's car show. Here I attached the lay out of your page check it out! I talked to you the otherday over the phone about photo shoot you all Dip'N C.C. It's gon b a few pages on Lowrider Magazine Japan. Let me know how many cars you all Dip'N C.C. have and what kind of them.

Remy
Editor & Asst.Photographer
213-705-7030
*pls leave a message if im busy









--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Windows Live™: E-mail. Chat. Share. Get more ways to connect. See how it works. = 


1 Attached Images


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 25 2009, 03:11 PM~13109706
> *looks like we have made plans to be there    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  thanks dog


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 25 2009, 04:36 PM~13110403
> *Wassup Big Al. This is Remy, I interview you at the Funkmaster's car show. Here I attached the lay out of your page check it out! I talked to you the otherday over the phone about photo shoot you all Dip'N C.C. It's gon b a few pages on Lowrider Magazine Japan. Let me know how many cars you all Dip'N C.C. have and what kind of them.
> 
> Remy
> ...


hey al you need to calm down and get more god in you towards the east ----big joe said it ----------ttt for the oc


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

Oc going to the top


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Feb 27 2009, 03:02 PM~13130151
> *:thumbsup:
> *


hey i got a 68 comming to my shop i need you to come down and check it out today


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Feb 27 2009, 01:47 PM~13130502
> *hey i got a 68 comming to my shop i need you to come down and check it out today
> *


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

Big Props to everyone who set this up.. :thumbsup: I know it will be a great show! Also big props to Remy, Joe Bristol, and Big Al for taking our passion world wide! Congrats guys! The JLRM magazine spread looks really nice. :thumbsup:

I can't wait to be at this one! :biggrin: 

Lets bump OC T :yes: T :yes: T :yes:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Feb 27 2009, 10:12 PM~13134616
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



you heading out to the show?


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Feb 28 2009, 12:11 AM~13135718
> *you heading out to the show?
> *


What up Orange County G!! :wave:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Feb 27 2009, 10:03 PM~13133940
> *Big Props to everyone who set this up.. :thumbsup: I know it will be a great show! Also big props to Remy, Joe Bristol, and Big Al for taking our passion world wide! Congrats guys! The JLRM magazine spread looks really nice. :thumbsup:
> 
> I can't wait to be at this one!  :biggrin:
> ...


thanks man hope to see you there


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tripp53_@Feb 13 2009, 12:03 AM~12989964
> *DUE TO AN OVERWHELMING RESPONSE TO THE SAHS CARSHOW AND HOPPING CONTEST, PRE-REGISTRATION APPLICANTS ARE BEING ENCOURAGED TO SUBMIT THEIR APPLICATIONS AS SOON AS POSSIBLE. THIS SUGGESTION IS  FOR THE CARCLUBS WITH SEVERAL MEMBERS PARTICIPATING TO RESERVE YOUR POSITION IN THE SHOW.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

We got a lot of buzz in the neighborhood about this one too.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Feb 28 2009, 11:53 PM~13142180
> * We got a lot of buzz in the neighborhood about this one too.
> *


wait till after this show at sahs i got something in the making for a bigger show and after the show by one week i am trying to have a get together at my shop for all the local car clubs who came and supported herencia c.c and bristol sound :yes:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

NO COOLERS :nosad:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Feb 28 2009, 12:41 AM~13135890
> *What up Orange County G!!  :wave:
> *


nothing just wanting these Orange County shows to begin


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Mar 1 2009, 06:33 PM~13146785
> *NO COOLERS :nosad:
> *


ya big dog but you what we are making the vendors sell the food cheap and we are not charging for the public to come in the show :yes:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Mar 2 2009, 10:25 AM~13152720
> *ya big dog but you what we are making the vendors sell the food cheap and we are not charging for the public to come in the show :yes:
> *



thats cool ,a few of us will be attending your show our I.E chptr will be debuting one of thier new car that hasn't been see yet :0


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Mar 2 2009, 02:37 PM~13154633
> *thats cool ,a few of us will be attending your show  our I.E chptr will be debuting one of thier new car that hasn't been see yet :0
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by estrada714_@Mar 2 2009, 11:09 AM~13152542
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Back to the Top for SAHS :biggrin: Wish this show a lot of success!


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by estrada714_@Mar 2 2009, 09:09 AM~13152542
> *:thumbsup:
> *


SEVOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Mar 2 2009, 10:25 AM~13152720
> *ya big dog but you what we are making the vendors sell the food cheap and we are not charging for the public to come in the show :yes:
> *



Alright good to hear!!!


TTT


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by estrada714_@Mar 2 2009, 11:09 AM~13152542
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 2 2009, 08:17 PM~13157666
> *:thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


whats up


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

oh my goodness I think there's only about 2 1/2 weeks for the event to go down


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Mar 4 2009, 11:50 PM~13186679
> *oh  my goodness I think there's only about 2 1/2 weeks for the event to go down
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

Thank you for speaking to me regarding this Sunday's Car Show in Santa
Ana. Movin 93.9 will be on site from 12-2pm we will be providing music,
give aways, and great entertainment. 

We will be plugging you on our website, at WWW.MOVIN939.COM as well as
on air mentions on our "Movin on the Move" feature. 

If you have any questions please contact me. Thanks again and we look
forward to being on site. 

Martin Castro
Event Coordinator
Movin 93.9 Promotions
93.9 is in house


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

alright TTT


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

sickside and dip'ns hop has been moved to kool aids shop 4pm...BIG AL SAID IT;; SO DON'T TRIP IF U WANT TO HOP JUST SHOW UP




sickside and dip'ns hop has been moved to kool aids shop 4pm...BIG AL SAID IT;; SO DON'T TRIP IF U WANT TO HOP JUST SHOW UP



sickside and dip'ns hop has been moved to kool aids shop 4pm...BIG AL SAID IT;; SO DON'T TRIP IF U WANT TO HOP JUST SHOW UP


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

HATS OFF TO THE SANDIAGO LOLO CAR CLUBS THAT ARE COMMING TO THE SHOW WE WELCOME YOU ALL AND THANX FOR YOUR PRE REGS :thumbsup:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Mar 6 2009, 12:14 PM~13201626
> *HATS OFF TO THE SANDIAGO LOLO CAR CLUBS THAT ARE COMMING TO THE SHOW WE WELCOME YOU ALL AND THANX FOR YOUR PRE REGS  :thumbsup:
> *


ANY HOPPERS FROM SD COMMIN OUT?


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Mar 6 2009, 01:33 PM~13201792
> *ANY HOPPERS FROM SD COMMIN OUT?
> *


 i think 2 are coming


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Mar 6 2009, 02:40 PM~13202315
> *i think 2 are coming
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 7 2009, 03:57 PM~13210503
> *TTMFT :thumbsup:
> *


  TTT ALL THE WAY


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Mar 8 2009, 09:59 AM~13215885
> *  TTT ALL THE WAY
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Going back up :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

members & city cc from the S-D see you at the show


----------



## Tripp53 (Sep 12, 2008)

ALL CARSHOW PARTICIPANTS AND HOPPERS PLEASE HAVE YOUR PRE-REGISTRATIONS IN NO LATER THAN FRIDAY, MARCH 20, 2009.

PLEASE NOTE THAT ALCOHOL, COOLERS AND OUTSIDE FOOD _WILL NOT _BE PERMITTED IN THE CARSHOW!!!!! PLEASE HELP SUPPORT THE VENDORS WHO HAVE TAKEN THE TIME TO COME OUT TO THIS EVENT. THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF FOOD AND OTHER RETAIL MERCHANDISE TO PURCHASE.

THANK YOU FOR SUPPORTING SAHS AND ALL THE VENDORS AND SPONSORS LISTED ON THE FLYER AND THOSE WHO WERE NOT.


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## rbjazzjoint (Mar 24, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

IM THERE


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Mar 5 2009, 02:50 PM~13192661
> *Thank you for speaking to me regarding this Sunday's Car Show in Santa
> Ana. Movin 93.9 will be on site from 12-2pm we will be providing music,
> give aways, and great entertainment.
> ...



That's a bad ass station to jam to.. I dig it! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Mar 10 2009, 03:38 AM~13233657
> *That's a bad ass station to jam to.. I dig it!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


ttt for the oc


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(koolaid365 @ Mar 10 2009, 04:29 AM) 
blowout sale march 15 2009 at koolaid shop all day hydro parts battery coils motors gears door bumper metal tires everything must go sunday cars free food and soft drinks also there will be a hop at the shop at 4 pm also new adex adel2 new coils new motors old motors solnoids battery wire dealer pricing old coils 10.00 a pair old solnoids 1.00 old motors 10.00 everybody can come clubs haters hoppers street guys call 1 323 864 5050 ask for koolaid or leo were we are or just ask somebody that lowrides bigfish video blow basketball shootout raffels what every not fighting gangbaggin or trippin that day please


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh: :| ,BACK TO THE SUBJECT IN HAND,SANTA ANA HIGH CARSHOW N HOP ,HOSTED BY HERENCIA C.C AND BRISTOL SOUNDS...... :thumbsup: 
























































































HERENCICA C.C
:thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Mar 6 2009, 01:40 PM~13202315
> *i think 2 are coming
> *



SD Vs. OC

:biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 10 2009, 05:43 PM~13239411
> *:uh:  :| ,BACK TO THE SUBJECT IN HAND,SANTA ANA HIGH CARSHOW N HOP ,HOSTED BY HERENCIA C.C AND BRISTOL SOUNDS...... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics


----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Mar 9 2009, 10:01 AM~13223967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sent my pre reg with the post man today will be in the house.


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT :yes:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Mar 11 2009, 10:27 AM~13247497
> *sent my pre reg with the post man today will be in the house.
> *


got it. see you at the show


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 11 2009, 05:03 PM~13251044
> *TTMFT :yes:
> *


whats up dog


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 10 2009, 04:43 PM~13239411
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you think I can have one


----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Mar 11 2009, 04:14 PM~13251182
> *got it. see you at the show
> *


orale


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WE'LL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Mar 11 2009, 10:15 PM~13254752
> *WE'LL BE THERE  :biggrin:
> *


  thanks


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 12 2009, 05:55 PM~13262866
> *:thumbsup:
> *


yoyo whats up


----------



## NEWCLASS92706 (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Mar 12 2009, 07:49 PM~13263861
> *yoyo whats up
> 
> 
> ...


OFF THE STREET PROMOTIONS IS NOT INVOLVED IN THIS CAR SHOW ON MARCH 22 2009 AT SANTA ANA HIGH SCHOOL. GOOD LUCK ON YOUR SHOW.


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWCLASS92706_@Mar 12 2009, 10:54 PM~13266203
> *OFF THE STREET PROMOTIONS IS  NOT INVOLVED IN THIS CAR SHOW ON MARCH 22 2009 AT SANTA ANA HIGH SCHOOL. GOOD LUCK ON YOUR SHOW.
> *



thank you and good luck ==============now lets take it to the top


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

Next week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Next week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Next week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Next week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'



Next week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 13 2009, 05:11 PM~13273468
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

We'll be there. Support..SAHS what this community needs...


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Mar 14 2009, 01:40 PM~13280155
> *We'll be there.  Support..SAHS what this community needs...
> 
> 
> ...


thats right we just came back from a meeting about the show .this is going to be big for all the locals herewe got more parking from the school to hold all the cars .  we all thank all that are coming in advance and hope we have a graet show. and to all that come and support us we all will be there to support them in any way we can :biggrin: thanks to the l r a and to the O C L R A & L R M JAPAN that will come and have a great show :worship: 
worship: :worship: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: latin life will be there...


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by estrada714_@Mar 14 2009, 06:50 PM~13282440
> *:thumbsup: latin life will be there...
> *


sevooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Mar 11 2009, 09:15 PM~13254752
> *WE'LL BE THERE  :biggrin:*


I AM GOING TO BE THERE IN ORANGE COUNTY I MAY MAKE IT TO THE SHOW I AM NOT GONNA PROMISE  ANY THING IF I DO IW ILL SUPPORT MY BROTHERS FROM GOODTIMES   MY OLD HOME I FUCKEN MISS IT ALOT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 14 2009, 07:10 PM~13282549
> *I AM GOING TO BE THERE IN ORANGE COUNTY I MAY MAKE IT TO THE SHOW I AM NOT GONNA PROMISE  ANY THING IF I DO IW ILL SUPPORT MY BROTHERS FROM GOODTIMES   MY OLD HOME I FUCKEN MISS IT ALOT
> *


COOL


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WHAT UP ELI :wave: ,TTT FOR THE SANTA ANA HIGH/BRISTOL SOUNDS/HERENCIA C.C








ALL THE WAY TO THE TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by estrada714_@Mar 14 2009, 08:50 PM~13282440
> *:thumbsup: latin life will be there...
> *


thanks .  now take it to the top :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 15 2009, 10:40 AM~13285508
> *WHAT UP ELI :wave: ,TTT FOR THE SANTA ANA HIGH/BRISTOL SOUNDS/HERENCIA C.C
> 
> 
> ...


hey way make sure you all come early we got a good spot


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:0 :angry: :biggrin:   hno: here we go 6 days to go :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

N COUNT'IN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tripp53 (Sep 12, 2008)

WE HAVE HAD AN AWESOME RESPONSE TO THIS EVENT AND WE LOOK FORWARD TO HAVING A GREAT SHOW. THANK YOU FOR YOUR PARTICIPATION, AND YOUR COOPERATION. WE HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE.[/b] :biggrin:  

**(Any questions, please call the numbers on the flyer)


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Gotta be at SAHS this SUNDAY. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tripp53 (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Mar 16 2009, 08:16 PM~13299949
> *Gotta be at SAHS this Saturday.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Don't forget the carshow and hop will be held on March 22nd....that's a Sunday. See you there.


----------



## 1SNOOPY (Apr 12, 2007)

IS IT POSSIBLE TO PIK UP REGISTRATION FORMS AT BRISTOL SOUND???


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Fixed :biggrin: 

TTT


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Mar 16 2009, 09:39 AM~13294224
> *:0  :angry:  :biggrin:      hno:  here we go 6 days  to go  :biggrin:
> *





5 now!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## rbjazzjoint (Mar 24, 2008)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## NEWCLASS92706 (Oct 29, 2008)

ONCE AGAIN THIS CAR SHOW ON 3-22-2009 AT SANTA ANA HIGH SCHOOL IS NOT AN OFF THE STREET PORMOTIONS CAR SHOW.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWCLASS92706_@Mar 17 2009, 06:14 PM~13308850
> *ONCE AGAIN THIS CAR SHOW ON 3-22-2009 AT SANTA ANA HIGH SCHOOL IS NOT AN OFF THE STREET PORMOTIONS CAR SHOW.
> *



I'm just curious, Why do you keep repeating this?


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

DROP MY REG TODAY THANKS


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 10 2009, 03:43 PM~13239411
> *:uh:  :| ,BACK TO THE SUBJECT IN HAND,SANTA ANA HIGH CARSHOW N HOP ,HOSTED BY HERENCIA C.C AND BRISTOL SOUNDS...... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



Thanx for postin them pics Vic, and to everybody else thanx for all the support. Whe have received an overwhelming response from all our lowriding friends. Thats what this is all about. Its a beutifull thing when whe can come together to help our lifestyle and most inportantly our comunity. Lets keep the ball rollin with the up comin shows guys. There all for a great cause.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Carl3Surf (Mar 7, 2008)

Were there any more pictures of this event?!?!?!?!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Just curious but what time is the hop???*


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWCLASS92706_@Mar 17 2009, 07:14 PM~13308850
> *ONCE AGAIN THIS CAR SHOW ON 3-22-2009 AT SANTA ANA HIGH SCHOOL IS NOT AN OFF THE STREET PORMOTIONS CAR SHOW.
> *


and once again we all know that


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 18 2009, 09:00 AM~13314012
> *Just curious but what time is the hop???
> *


between 12 and 1


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Mar 17 2009, 07:35 PM~13309041
> *DROP MY REG TODAY THANKS
> *


i got it come early i will see you there


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Mar 17 2009, 02:22 AM~13302366
> *IS IT POSSIBLE TO PIK UP REGISTRATION FORMS AT BRISTOL SOUND???
> *


yes you can


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Mar 17 2009, 07:27 PM~13308961
> *I'm just curious, Why do you keep repeating this?
> *


thank you for telling people last week about the show, i had people tell me what you did thank you


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Mar 18 2009, 08:39 AM~13314324
> *between 12 and 1
> *


 :thumbsup: 

I hope the rain stays away...


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 18 2009, 12:03 PM~13315573
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> I hope the rain stays away...
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 18 2009, 11:03 AM~13315573
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> I hope the rain stays away...
> *


 hno:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

rain ,shine ,wind,snow, or pigs falling from the sky we are haven it . but i think it wont rain  :thumbsup:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWCLASS92706_@Mar 17 2009, 05:14 PM~13308850
> *ONCE AGAIN THIS CAR SHOW ON 3-22-2009 AT SANTA ANA HIGH SCHOOL IS NOT AN OFF THE STREET PORMOTIONS CAR SHOW.
> *


who gives a fuck show up or shut up :0


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 18 2009, 12:52 PM~13316451
> *who gives a fuck show up or shut up :0
> *


[COLOR=blue]yes sir, show up or shut the fuck up


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWCLASS92706_@Mar 17 2009, 06:14 PM~13308850
> *ONCE AGAIN THIS CAR SHOW ON 3-22-2009 AT SANTA ANA HIGH SCHOOL IS NOT AN OFF THE STREET PORMOTIONS CAR SHOW.
> *


i think this guy needs some bujitt :roflmao:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

bart u bringin tha cutty again?


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 18 2009, 12:52 PM~13316451
> *who gives a fuck show up or shut up :0
> *


 :0


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Mar 18 2009, 05:07 PM~13318071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 18 2009, 11:52 AM~13316451
> *who gives a fuck show up or shut up :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Mar 18 2009, 04:07 PM~13318071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Mar 18 2009, 07:40 AM~13314338
> *i got it  come early i will see you there
> *


IS THIER SEPERATE LINES FOR PRE REG OR ALL THE SAME ?


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWCLASS92706_@Mar 17 2009, 05:14 PM~13308850
> *ONCE AGAIN THIS CAR SHOW ON 3-22-2009 AT SANTA ANA HIGH SCHOOL IS NOT AN OFF THE STREET PORMOTIONS CAR SHOW.
> *


who is this clown??? who cares Members Only CC will be their!!!!
Showing our support :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 10 2009, 03:43 PM~13239411
> *:uh:  :| ,BACK TO THE SUBJECT IN HAND,SANTA ANA HIGH CARSHOW N HOP ,HOSTED BY HERENCIA C.C AND BRISTOL SOUNDS...... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 
that was from Easter '07 right


----------



## NEWCLASS92706 (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Mar 18 2009, 09:15 PM~13320523
> *who is this clown??? who cares Members Only CC will be their!!!!
> Showing our support :biggrin:
> *


I"M ALDO NEW CLASS CAR CLUB :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NEWCLASS92706 (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bart_@Mar 18 2009, 02:53 PM~13316919
> *i think this guy needs some bujitt :roflmao:
> *


I NEED WHAT????????


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

T :biggrin: T :biggrin: T :


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Mar 18 2009, 06:47 PM~13320136
> *IS THIER SEPERATE LINES FOR PRE REG OR ALL THE SAME ?
> *


Yes, There will be 3 rows to make the move in as smoothe as possible.

Row 1 will be for the pre reg
Row 2 will be for non-pre reg
Row 3 will be for the vendors and Hopers


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Mar 18 2009, 09:15 PM~13320523
> *who is this clown??? who cares Members Only CC will be their!!!!
> Showing our support :biggrin:
> *


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

to all the pre reg cars try to be there early between 5 and 630, and to that guy from newclass92706 i have no hate agenst you i dont even know so dont jugde me come to the show and support the oc lolos as well we should all support your show


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Mar 19 2009, 08:49 AM~13324266
> *Yes, There will be 3 rows to make the move in as smoothe as possible.
> 
> Row 1 will be for the pre reg
> ...


thank you


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Mar 19 2009, 10:46 AM~13326356
> *ttt
> *


What's up Adam :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

whut is the pay out for the hopp i got a lot of homies dat wanna come but need to know if its worth it or not post up very important :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*TECHNIQUES will be representing with one of our newest rides that will be busting out so stop by and say Q-Vo Homies.*


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 19 2009, 02:48 PM~13327520
> *whut is the pay out for the hopp i got a lot of homies dat wanna come but need to know if its worth it or not post up very important :biggrin:
> *


300 for first place 100 for second place but it could be way more depending whos comming to the show more hoppers more money plus-------og rider will come to film the hope and show


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

is it gonna be on grass or asphalt


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> is it gonna be on grass or asphalt
> [/quote
> 
> It will be on asphault. Thanx in advance for comin out bro


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Mar 19 2009, 10:51 AM~13326412
> *What's up Adam  :biggrin:
> *



What up Mr. Chuck, you guys comin down to the show?


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Mar 19 2009, 02:44 PM~13328667
> *300 for first place 100 for second place but it could be way more depending whos comming  to the show more hoppers more money  plus-------og rider will come to film the hope and show
> *


 hno: 

COOL


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Mar 19 2009, 02:58 PM~13328849
> *What up Mr. Chuck, you guys comin down to the show?
> *


Yep we'll be there. :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Mar 19 2009, 06:49 AM~13324266
> *Yes, There will be 3 rows to make the move in as smoothe as possible.
> 
> Row 1 will be for the pre reg
> ...


THANKS FOR THE INFO :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Mar 19 2009, 12:51 PM~13326412
> *What's up Adam  :biggrin:
> *


whats up chuck david comin or what


----------



## 5spoke666 (May 28, 2008)

are vw bugs allowed in the show?


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Mar 19 2009, 05:57 PM~13330775
> *whats up chuck david comin or what
> *


Yep David is going to bring out one of his ridas Sunday.


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Looking forward to this show Sunday :cheesy:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 5spoke666_@Mar 19 2009, 08:49 PM~13331275
> *are vw bugs allowed in the show?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Mar 19 2009, 10:10 PM~13332466
> *Yep David is going to bring out one of his ridas Sunday.
> *


thats cool see you there


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

how munch money is for best of show bike /trike ?


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Mar 20 2009, 01:18 PM~13337716
> *how munch money is for best of show bike /trike ?
> *


150 cash and a 6ft trophy


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

wasnt more last year?


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I guess its to much to ask mother nature to rain if it is going to rain , to rain on the weekdays and *NOT !!!!!!!* on the weekends :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 20 2009, 02:14 PM~13338184
> *I guess its to much to ask mother nature to rain if it is going to rain , to rain on the weekdays and NOT !!!!!!! on the weekends  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


what ever comes from god is good and we all will be at sahs on march 22 2009


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;don;t forget 2 pray joe;;;;;;;;;


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 20 2009, 03:02 PM~13338551
> *;;;;;;;;;;;don;t forget  2 pray joe;;;;;;;;;
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :angel:


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

yabayay!!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

my homie from san diego comeing down


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 20 2009, 04:59 PM~13339534
> *:thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


nice ------whats up dog


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Mar 20 2009, 03:39 PM~13338847
> *yabayay!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  me too way the phones are off the hook about the show every magazine and camramen are comming to this  its all good thou


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

high percentage that it will rain..but the show will still be a great day :biggrin: 



***don't forget to cover up***


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Mar 20 2009, 04:56 PM~13340068
> *nice ------whats up dog
> *


 :biggrin: GOT DA GREEN LIGHT FROM THE DOC,GOOD TO GO ON SUNDAY :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 20 2009, 06:41 PM~13340427
> *:biggrin: GOT DA GREEN LIGHT FROM THE DOC,GOOD TO GO ON SUNDAY :thumbsup:
> *


nice


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Mar 20 2009, 03:58 PM~13340089
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:    me too way the phones are off the hook about the show every magazine and camramen are comming to this    its all good thou
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## clipster (Feb 3, 2009)

ill be there :thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clipster_@Mar 20 2009, 11:31 PM~13343022
> *ill be there :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 20 2009, 10:25 PM~13342978
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


DON'T TRIP BIg MIKE YOU STILL ORANGE COUNTY'S #1 CAMERA MAN BIG HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Mar 21 2009, 11:08 AM~13345875
> *DON'T TRIP BIG MIKE YOU STILL ORANGE COUNTY'S #1 CAMERA MAN BIG HOMIE  :thumbsup:
> *


**SPELL CHECK** :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Mar 21 2009, 12:08 PM~13345875
> *DON'T TRIP BIKE MIKE YOU STILL ORANGE COUNTY'S #1 CAMERA MAN BIG HOMIE  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Mar 21 2009, 12:16 PM~13346321
> ***SPELL CHECK** :biggrin:
> *


haha


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

big mike get your shit ready the wait is over rain wind or shine we got this ---------thanks to all whos comming


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

TO THA MOFO TOP


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

Nosotros car and bike club will be there rain or shine :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alexs70schwinn_@Mar 21 2009, 10:19 PM~13349831
> *Nosotros car and bike club will be there rain or shine  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


the tv said no rain :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Mar 21 2009, 10:42 PM~13350411
> *the tv said no rain :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HERES A INTERNET NO RAIN DANCE........... :angel: :worship: :worship: :nono: :nosad: :nosad: :worship: :rant: :rant: :rant: :worship: :worship: :nono: :nono: ..............AIGHT WE GOOD TO GO :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

its still on , just confirmed.


----------



## 51fifty49 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:0 OOOOOHHHHH KAAAAAAY!! ON DA WAY!!! :uh:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

the show is jamming thanks to all whos there :biggrin: we will post pics later


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

what time is this gunna go on till????


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Mar 22 2009, 02:08 PM~13354047
> *what time is this gunna go on till????
> *


till 4


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

damn, whats cracking afterwards?


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

Man what a show!!!! Can't thank you guys enough for comin out. It was fuckin pouring rain while cars where registering to come in the show, thats some true riders... Off the top of my head

Klique
Santana
Old Traditions
Nosotros
Rollerz Only
Old Style
Sickside
Techniques
Orange County
Members Only (SAN DIEGO!!)
Goodtimes
Latinlife
Brown Pride
Illustrious
Suenos
High Rollers
Cali Fame
Compared 2 None
Luxury

Thats just a few of many. If i didnt post your club, I will. 

Our Sponsors

First and foremost our co promotor Bristol Sound and my good friend Joe.. Good lokin out dog!!

Again off the top of my head

M.A Audio
Visonic Audio
Super Antojitos
Bad Boys Bail Bonds
WS Originals 

first chance i get i'll post the pics. again good lokin out guys :thumbsup:


----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Mar 22 2009, 05:53 PM~13355792
> *Man what a show!!!! Can't thank you guys enough for comin out. It was fuckin pouring rain while cars where registering to come in the show, thats some true riders... Off the top of my head
> 
> Klique
> ...


great show and i got a free car wash. :biggrin:


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

Way of Life come back and took 1st place


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Mar 22 2009, 06:40 PM~13356100
> *Way of Life come back and took 1st place*


PICS OF THE SHOW


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THANX TO HERENCIA C.C N BRISTOL SOUNDS FOR A GREAT SHOW...








:thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 22 2009, 07:57 PM~13356224
> *THANX TO HERENCIA C.C N BRISTOL SOUNDS FOR A GREAT SHOW...
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS DOG IM SO BEAT , ME AND THE GUYS FROM HERENCIA CC ,THANK YOU AND THANKS TO ALL THAT CAME TO THE SHOW


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

AY,JUST DOIN MY PART FOR THE LAY IT LOW CROWD :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 22 2009, 08:10 PM~13356327
> *AY,JUST DOIN MY PART FOR THE LAY IT LOW CROWD :biggrin:
> *


HEY DID ANY BODY TAKE ANY PICS OF THE RAIN AT THE SHOW MAN WAS IT COMIN DOWN


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Mar 22 2009, 06:22 PM~13356439
> *HEY DID ANY BODY TAKE ANY PICS OF THE RAIN AT THE SHOW MAN WAS IT COMIN DOWN
> *


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

DAMN ADAM I KNOW ONLY 2 OF MY CARS WENT BUT DAMN I SPENT HALF OF THA DAY TALKING 2 U .........NOT EVEN MY SHOP :0


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

GOOD PICS LOWRR :thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

You guys threw a terrific show! God blessed Santa Ana with the sun for an afternoon of great cars and people. 



















































































































































Got more pics for later...
Thanks for a cool afternoon  :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

THANKS 4 A GOODTIME


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Mar 22 2009, 07:17 PM~13357105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: nice pics Ruben!


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Heres sum of the flicks I took sorry for the size  Didnt get any pics of the hop but i got sum video il try to post later..


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

HAPPENING RIGHT NOW AND ANY OTHER DAY
12:00 PM - 2:00 AM
(714) 971-0744


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin: PURO O.C UP IN THIER :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 22 2009, 08:01 PM~13357647
> *:biggrin: PURO O.C UP IN THIER :thumbsup:
> *


:yes:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

RAIN OR SHINE


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

Ay guys well in appreciation to everybody that came out, and to try to make it up to those of you that took the time to pre reg but couldn’t make it because of the rain we have decided to throw bbq. Everybody is invited to come. Gonna check the dates on all the upcoming local shows and then ill post the date and location. If you guys have any suggestions on the date or location let us know.


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 23 2009, 12:36 AM~13359336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY I WAS LOOKING FOR YOU THOSE GUYS FROM LRJ WANTED SOME STUFF CALL ME LATER AT THE SHOP FOR MORE DETAILS AND THANKS FOR ALL THE PICS ,PUT SOME WITH THE CROWD AROUND THE STAGE AND HOP , MAN I GOT CALLS ALL DAY SUNDAY AND THIS MORNING ABOUT THE SHOW , WITH RAIN IN THE MORNING AND THAT CROWD WE HAD -------- :worship: :worship: :worshipROPS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS ,BIKE CLUBS AND THE SOLOS , DJ CHOLLO ,VICTOR THE TROPHY GUY ,ALL THE VENDERS ,HIGHEND HYDROLICS,THE HOP ,SANTA ANA H S ,SOUTHWEST CONNUNITY CENTER, HERENCIA CC DID A GOOD JOB RUNNING THINGS VERY SMOOTH,AND WHEN THAT RAIN WAS COMMING DOWN SO HARD WE WOULD LOOK AT EACH OTHER AND SAY WOW, TTTFOR ALL THE OC SHOWS AND GET READY FOR NEXT ONE I ALREADY BOOKED A DATE AND I WOULD POST IT LATER . ONCE AGAIN THANKYOU


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Mar 22 2009, 09:03 PM~13356923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN BRO MEMBERS CAME FROM SANDIAGO FOR THE SHOW I OWE THEM ONE :yes: POST MORE PICS


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Mar 23 2009, 07:54 AM~13361120
> *HEY I WAS LOOKING FOR YOU THOSE GUYS FROM LRJ  WANTED SOME STUFF CALL ME LATER AT THE SHOP FOR MORE DETAILS  AND THANKS FOR ALL THE PICS ,PUT SOME WITH THE CROWD AROUND THE STAGE AND HOP , MAN I GOT CALLS ALL DAY SUNDAY AND THIS MORNING ABOUT THE SHOW , WITH RAIN IN THE MORNING AND THAT CROWD WE HAD -------- :worship:  :worship:  :worshipROPS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS ,BIKE CLUBS AND THE SOLOS , DJ CHOLLO ,VICTOR THE TROPHY GUY ,ALL THE VENDERS ,HIGHEND HYDROLICS,THE HOP ,SANTA ANA H S ,SOUTHWEST CONNUNITY CENTER, HERENCIA CC DID A GOOD JOB RUNNING THINGS VERY SMOOTH,AND WHEN THAT RAIN WAS COMMING DOWN SO HARD WE WOULD LOOK AT EACH OTHER AND SAY WOW, TTTFOR ALL THE OC SHOWS  AND GET READY FOR NEXT ONE I ALREADY BOOKED A DATE AND I WOULD POST IT LATER . ONCE AGAIN THANKYOU
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

good on the pics as usual, mike.  

catch ya this weekend at the cruise.....


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 23 2009, 11:15 AM~13361708
> *good on the pics as usual, mike.
> 
> catch ya this weekend at the cruise.....
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Mar 23 2009, 09:15 AM~13361708
> *good on the pics as usual, mike.
> 
> catch ya this weekend at the cruise.....
> *


thanks homie


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 23 2009, 10:24 AM~13361791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass pics. . . .as always :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Mar 23 2009, 11:49 AM~13363261
> *Bad ass pics. . . .as always :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

THE CHROME!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[/quote]




:0 bad ass pic homie


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 23 2009, 01:00 PM~13363886
> * :0 bad ass pic homie
> *


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Mar 22 2009, 09:04 PM~13356932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: keep it comming. thanks dog :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 23 2009, 02:54 PM~13363817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey do have any pic of the people around the hop


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 23 2009, 01:27 PM~13363567
> *THE CHROME!
> 
> 
> ...


*DAM THE CHROME LOOK CLEEEN, IT ALMOST LOOKS LIKE YOUR 20,EE, I MEEN 10'S LOL!!!!! IT'S STILL ON THE BUMPER, THAT'S ALL THAT MATTER'S. GOOD LOOK.N OUT SICK*SIDE-TEAM-ALLSTARS*


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bart_@Mar 23 2009, 03:30 PM~13365544
> *DAM THE CHROME LOOK CLEEEN, IT ALMOST LOOKS LIKE YOUR 20,EE, I MEEN 10'S LOL!!!!!  IT'S STILL  ON THE BUMPER, THAT'S ALL THAT MATTER'S. GOOD LOOK.N OUT SICK*SIDE-TEAM-ALLSTARS
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Mar 23 2009, 02:16 PM~13364848
> *hey do have any pic of the people around the hop
> *


naw not really i mostly got pics of the hoppers and just the ppl in the back not the crowd behind the fence.


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 23 2009, 05:44 PM~13365666
> *naw not really i mostly got pics of the hoppers and just the ppl in the back not the crowd behind the fence.
> *


im trying to put a video together with pics


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 23 2009, 04:53 PM~13365755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Mar 23 2009, 05:55 PM~13365784
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks jimmy &snoop for the hop get ready for the next :biggrin:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 23 2009, 03:53 PM~13365755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 23 2009, 10:24 AM~13361791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a bad ass picture Big Mike :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68+Mar 23 2009, 07:29 PM~13368485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Mar 22 2009, 08:38 PM~13357356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey I remember seeing the guy all the way on the right :cheesy: 


To everyone who participated in one way or the another....GOOD JOB!!! :thumbsup: I had a good time even though i managed to make it there when the trophies were being handed out..... :uh: ........ :biggrin:


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 23 2009, 08:20 PM~13369154
> *thanks
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: .:OrangeCounty G:., RAIDERQUEEN



I saw your burban for the first time...BEAUTIFUL


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

It was a good show, after the rain stopped.. i actually got a little sun burnt from filming the hop.. 

It was nice to meet Mr. Bart, and always good to see Big Mike doin his thang.. Big thanx to the homies at High End Hydraulics for letting me film.. 
:biggrin:  

see all ya at the next Santa Ana Show.. 04-19.


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Mar 24 2009, 01:58 AM~13371378
> *It was a good show, after the rain stopped.. i actually got a little sun burnt from filming the hop..
> 
> It was nice to meet Mr. Bart, and always good to see Big Mike doin his thang..  Big thanx to the homies at High End Hydraulics for letting me film..
> ...



yessir.... :burn:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 23 2009, 10:24 AM~13361791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS PICTURE WOULD MAKE A BAD ASS POST CARD. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Mar 23 2009, 10:17 PM~13369957
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: .:OrangeCounty G:., RAIDERQUEEN
> I saw your burban for the first time...BEAUTIFUL
> *


Thank you :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Mar 24 2009, 01:58 AM~13371378
> *It was a good show, after the rain stopped.. i actually got a little sun burnt from filming the hop..
> 
> It was nice to meet Mr. Bart, and always good to see Big Mike doin his thang..  Big thanx to the homies at High End Hydraulics for letting me film..
> ...



i missed the hop can you post what happened during the hop


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Mar 24 2009, 07:59 PM~13380360
> *THIS PICTURE WOULD MAKE A BAD ASS POST CARD. :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 25 2009, 08:24 AM~13383371
> *:0  :0
> *


prop on all your pics big mike --------


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Mar 23 2009, 11:19 PM~13369988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 we needed more tents that morning :biggrin: but great pics keep them comming


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

GREAT PIC JOE :thumbsup:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Mar 23 2009, 09:19 PM~13369988
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MEMBERS ONLY CC REPRESENTING RAIN OR SHINE :biggrin: :biggrin: 

We had a great time...


----------



## mr.dannyboy (Jan 13, 2009)

> WHO IS THAT UGLY WHITEBOY? AND WHERE IS THE BALD GUY WHO DRIVES THE LINCOLN? Talk about Rain or Shine homie! Free carwash with every entry!


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Mar 23 2009, 06:55 AM~13360747
> *Ay guys well in appreciation to everybody that came out, and to try to make it up to those of you that took the time to pre reg but couldn’t make it because of the rain we have decided to throw bbq. Everybody is invited to come. Gonna check  the dates on all the upcoming local shows and then ill post the date and location. If you guys have any suggestions on the date or location let us know.
> *



:0 :0


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Mar 22 2009, 07:32 PM~13357299
> *You guys threw a terrific show! God blessed Santa Ana with the sun for an afternoon of great cars and people.
> 
> 
> ...




:0 nice lincoln with fireplates :biggrin:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Mar 22 2009, 07:44 PM~13357432
> *Heres sum of the flicks I took sorry for the size  Didnt get any pics of the hop but i got sum video il try to post later..
> 
> 
> ...


here is the linconl :uh:


----------



## mr.dannyboy (Jan 13, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Great pics, great show, good food, and a BAD ASS DJ IF I MAY SAY SO. THANKS AGAIN HERENCIA AND TIM FOR LETTING ME BE THE DJ. NICE MEETING YOU JOE.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Mar 25 2009, 08:51 PM~13392122
> *Great pics, great show, good food, and a BAD ASS DJ IF I MAY SAY SO. THANKS AGAIN HERENCIA AND TIM FOR LETTING ME BE THE DJ. NICE MEETING YOU JOE.
> *


YOU GOT SOME PLAYED OUT FUNK THO...THATS PROBABLY WHY YOU DO THIS SHIT FOR FREE...WE STAY ON THAT RARE FUNK SHIT IN ORANGE COUNTY...ESPECIALLY SANTA ANA


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 25 2009, 10:27 PM~13392567
> *YOU GOT SOME PLAYED OUT FUNK THO...THATS PROBABLY WHY YOU DO THIS SHIT FOR FREE...WE STAY ON THAT RARE FUNK SHIT IN ORANGE COUNTY...ESPECIALLY SANTA ANA
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Mar 25 2009, 09:31 PM~13392609
> *:0
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: wat up homie...were you at the show?


----------



## mr. monte (Dec 29, 2007)

heres one of a few videos yet to come of the hop

Video

Havent really figuerd out how to post videos here yet but theres the link


----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 25 2009, 09:27 PM~13392567
> *YOU GOT SOME PLAYED OUT FUNK THO...THATS PROBABLY WHY YOU DO THIS SHIT FOR FREE...WE STAY ON THAT RARE FUNK SHIT IN ORANGE COUNTY...ESPECIALLY SANTA ANA
> *



hook it up with some rare funk jams :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr. monte_@Mar 25 2009, 09:56 PM~13392903
> *heres one of a few videos yet to come of the hop
> 
> Video
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr. monte (Dec 29, 2007)

Heres a second Video

Towncar


----------



## mr. monte (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Bigmike....would like to know how to do that though :biggrin: 
By the ways like those pictures you take....my respects to you


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr. monte_@Mar 25 2009, 10:22 PM~13393127
> *Thanks Bigmike....would like to know how to do that though :biggrin:
> By the ways like those pictures you take....my respects to you
> *


thanks

you put watever comes after the "=" sign in the link for the video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxQHmmpQf40

so vxQHmmpQf40

in between


----------



## mr. monte (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## mr. monte (Dec 29, 2007)

Koo i got it know.....Thanks Again BigMike


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 25 2009, 05:55 PM~13388588
> *GREAT PIC JOE :thumbsup:
> *


first time i was a virjen but it felt good :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Mar 25 2009, 09:07 PM~13390874
> *MEMBERS ONLY CC REPRESENTING RAIN OR SHINE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> We had a great time...
> *


i give you guys props thanks for comming


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Mar 25 2009, 10:51 PM~13392122
> *Great pics, great show, good food, and a BAD ASS DJ IF I MAY SAY SO. THANKS AGAIN HERENCIA AND TIM FOR LETTING ME BE THE DJ. NICE MEETING YOU JOE.
> *


  good meeting how was monday good hopefully


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr. monte_@Mar 25 2009, 11:56 PM~13392903
> *heres one of a few videos yet to come of the hop
> 
> Video
> ...


thanks


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

get ready for another 1 Joe. Just got the aproval for another site in SA. Lets keep this shit rollin!!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Mar 26 2009, 11:56 AM~13396373
> *get ready for another 1 Joe. Just got the aproval for another site in SA. Lets keep this shit rollin!!!!
> *


no mamas  im been ready


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

Mr. Monte I appreciate what you did!

Too bad I got there late...but I will be on time to the next show


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 25 2009, 10:32 PM~13392623
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: wat up homie...were you at the show?
> *


Nah couldnt make it dogg, had to work :angry:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 25 2009, 05:55 PM~13388588
> *GREAT PIC JOE :thumbsup:
> *


call me


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr. monte (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Mar 26 2009, 06:18 PM~13400846
> *Mr. Monte I appreciate what you did!
> 
> Too bad I got there late...but I will be on time to the next show
> *


No Problem still got a few more videos that im trying to upload


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

tmft  adam poat up those pics


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Mar 26 2009, 09:14 AM~13395965
> *i give you guys props thanks for comming
> *


Great Show!!! Next show let us know we will be their :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Tripp53 (Sep 12, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>Joe the man at Bristol Sound.....thanks for the show.....JOE!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Tripp53 (Sep 12, 2008)

More from the show.........


----------



## Tripp53 (Sep 12, 2008)

last one...... :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tripp53_@Mar 30 2009, 09:48 PM~13438195
> *More from the show.........
> 
> 
> ...


ttt thanks g-money it was good wait for the next one


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

NICE PICS TRIPP :thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

tripp great pics :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

WHATS UP JOE ANYTHING NEW ,GOING ON ARROUND UR AREA HIT US UP U KNOW WE ARE DOWN TO ROLL OUT THERE,,, ALSO THANX FOR ALL THE LOVE U GUYS MADE US FEEL LIKE WE WHERE AT HOME ..MEMBER ONLY CC,, ALL DAY RAIN OR SHINE,,,,U KNOW,,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Mar 23 2009, 02:30 AM~13359788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PROPS OUT TO MY NEPHEW,, AND HIS BAD AZZ BUG ,, HES WORKING NOW SO HE BETTER MOVE ON TO BIGGER THINGS NOW,,,,, :biggrin: MEMBERS ONLY CC SAN DIEGO CA


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Mar 23 2009, 09:02 AM~13361165
> *DAMN BRO MEMBERS CAME FROM SANDIAGO FOR THE SHOW I OWE THEM ONE  :yes:  POST MORE PICS
> *


HEY JOE LUCKY THAT WE MADE IT A FEW OF THE CARS DIDNT EVEN HAVE WHIPPERS,,,,, :uh:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 23 2009, 09:30 AM~13361361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY BIG MIKE THANX FOR THE PICS BIG HOMIE ,,,MEMBERS ONLY CC ALL DAY EVERY DAY,,,,


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Mar 23 2009, 10:19 PM~13369988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS HOW WE DO IT MEMBERS ONLYCC ,,, RAIN OR SHINE,,,,,


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tripp53_@Mar 30 2009, 08:48 PM~13438195
> *More from the show.........
> 
> 
> ...


MEMBERS ONLYCC AKA THE ONES WITH THE UP IN SMOKE VAN,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.dannyboy_@Mar 25 2009, 08:24 PM~13391089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE SHOT CAR LOOKS EVEN BETTER WITH THE NEW MURALS ON IT...MEMBERS ONLY CC


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

THANK YOU FOR THE MOST CLUB PARTICIPATION AWORD ,,,,,,WILL BE BACK MEMBERS ONLY CC SAN DIEGO COUNTY


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 20''sesamestreet (Sep 20, 2013)

THEY SHOULD BRING THIS SHOW BACK


----------

